
Show HN: Story-based programming course for complete beginners - croaton
https://codeasy.net/course/csharp_elementary
======
croaton
I witnessed how hard it was for my wife to start in programming by courses
from Coursera, so I've written my own programming course :-) The main idea
behind is an adventure story, where you travel in the future and your mission
(obviously) is to save the world from machines. To progress in the story you
need to learn C# programming and solve puzzles on the way.

